# Polecat new articulated SP lift.



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 9, 2002)

I looked at this at TCI, seemed pretty neat. Suposed to be in production around now. 

Anyone look at them?


----------



## oakdancer (Jan 12, 2002)

Seen this advertised in TCI only thing is John what would you use it for .... I mean unless they are available for hire then I doubt if it would justify purchasing one....say for a couple of small diam dead elms in a back garden, I think the hire centres might benifit though like for painters roofers etc


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 13, 2002)

I've used towable lifts for working outer crowns on medium trees, alot faster then climbing. 40ft working hight and from the bucket manuverability seems like it would have a pretty big niche.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jan 13, 2002)

I'd definitely take a look at it. Any idea what the price is?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 14, 2002)

I think I remeber low 30's when I talked to the rep at TCI. Cant say for certain.

Here is their contact info.

Polecat Industries Inc.
14141 SW 142 St. 
Miami, FL 33186 
Tel: (305) 254-8999 
Fax: (305) 254-3889 

Maybe you can do a demo and give a review.


----------



## KevinM (Jan 16, 2002)

I have demoed this machine and its a nice machine but the model you guys are talking about it is priced in the mid 40s and the smaller model they have is in the mid 20s as well. These machines are very good for certain applications but they do have there limitations as there are limitations to every machine. I am still looking around for these tow-behind bucket trucks as I Pole-Cat was ok but there wasnt much there for the price they are asking for with the machines.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 17, 2002)

For being an self propeled lift it seems on line with others in the field. The Eagle tracked unit is there too and much heavier, plus you neeed a trailer for transport.

Compared to a like truck lift they don't have a very good range of motion, but they are much lighter and a near half the price new.


----------



## DDM (Feb 9, 2002)

I saw an interesting unit not to long ago It was a slide in Unit a 35' bucket truck you could install it in a 1 ton pickup in about 30 minutes
kind of like a slide in camper.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 10, 2002)

Eagle makes one some of those.







the also have a 40ft track unit, but I hear it is heavy, and needs a trailer to transport.


----------

